# Venice, LA?



## ssramage (Jul 31, 2017)

Alright, I've got the itch to do a guy's fishing trip in Venice. When would be the best time of year to do an inshore/offshore trip? Also any recommendations for offshore guides?


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jul 31, 2017)

Southbound Charters out of Mexico Beach, FL.

https://www.facebook.com/southboundcharters/?ref=page_internal 

In the fall Capt. Ryan Kelly moves over to Venice, LA. He is an awesome guide and I cannot recommend highly enough. October seems to be prime time for Venice.








Ryan was one of the guys who just won the new Mississippi State Record swordfish during the Gulfcoast Billfish Classic out of Biloxi.


----------



## t k (Jul 31, 2017)

We have fished venice several times offshore with Capt Eddie Burger. You will be hard pressed to find a better guide or more likable guy. He posted reports here under "capteddie" at one time. His website is fishvenice.com.  September and October have been good times to go as the weather is still warm, but a little more predictable. Call Eddie, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## killswitch (Aug 2, 2017)

We have done several offshore trips with Capt Colin Byrd of the Mexican Gulf Fishing Company (MGFC). Highly recommend. Great guy who knows his stuff and will put you on the fish.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 3, 2017)

We just did an offshore and inshore trip.  Booked through Reeltite service with Captain Boola for the inshore and Capt Burger for the off shore.  I have a thread of the trip and highly recommend them as we will be probably making it a yearly thing.  Also loved staying at Reeltite's lodge with the meal package.  They feed you breakfast, let you make sandwiches for the day trips, provide drinks (not the beer though) and supper at night.  We loved everything about the trip from the fishing to sitting at the marina and watching everyone come in with there days catch.  Cant wait to go back!


----------



## ssramage (Aug 3, 2017)

Good info, thanks guys!

Now comes the fun part...convincing the rest of the cheap skates that I'm friends with to pony up for a fishing trip. They've been freeloading on my boat for too long!


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 10, 2017)

t k said:


> We have fished venice several times offshore with Capt Eddie Burger. You will be hard pressed to find a better guide or more likable guy. He posted reports here under "capteddie" at one time. His website is fishvenice.com.  September and October have been good times to go as the weather is still warm, but a little more predictable. Call Eddie, you won't be disappointed.



^^ I chartered with Capt. Eddie last September. Great time. He put us on fish when boats around us were getting skunked.


----------



## How2fish (Sep 20, 2017)

t k said:


> We have fished venice several times offshore with Capt Eddie Burger. You will be hard pressed to find a better guide or more likable guy. He posted reports here under "capteddie" at one time. His website is fishvenice.com.  September and October have been good times to go as the weather is still warm, but a little more predictable. Call Eddie, you won't be disappointed.


  x2


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 20, 2017)

Mexican Gulf Fishing Company

https://www.facebook.com/TheMGFC/

Got some friends out there nailing them right now.


----------



## JusYakn (Sep 28, 2017)

Before moving to GA a year ago, I fished out of Venice 2 out of every 3 weekends and know many of the captains there.  All the following will get you your money's worth and not listed in any particular order:
Super Striker, Paradise, Mexico, Voodoo! But hands down, Eddie Berger will bring home fish every time when others don't.

For inshore, Venice Guide Service, will normally have limited out by 08:30 in the morning.  

Best all around time is NOW.  Bigger tuna turn on and Bull Reds until your arms fall off!
My personal favorite is February but very unpredictable weather.  Big tuna and wahoo.


----------



## GaSwimnJig (Oct 22, 2017)

Best time of the year is October and November. Try Voodoo Charters or Mexican Gulf Fishing.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Oct 22, 2017)

I haven't been out of venice yet but I have been researching it for years. I would go now or in february and would use Eddie Burger.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 23, 2017)

2 weeks and counting with MGFC again !!


----------



## billy336 (Oct 23, 2017)

Fished with voodoo, two thumbs down


----------



## sweatequity (Oct 26, 2017)

*I havent been*

but its a definite bucket list item. I did some research and was told March and April were the best times?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 26, 2017)

billy336 said:


> Fished with voodoo, two thumbs down



What did you not like?


----------



## killswitch (Oct 26, 2017)

sweatequity said:


> but its a definite bucket list item. I did some research and was told March and April were the best times?



Not sure when the best time is, but the fall bite is exceptional. Last 2 years we have gone in Oct. and hammered them.


----------



## billy336 (Oct 26, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> What did you not like?



They threw us on some beater contender with a d bag Capt who had just a horrible attitude. Mate was ok. Netted pogies and they burned thru them in an hour. Trash talking the other boats there cause they were there. We were fishing Delta House. Caught two 40 lb tunas. Shark ate a bait, at boatside I cut leader, Capt ****y cause they had no other hooks on board. We asked to go snapper fish, Capt said no, he didn’t like to snapper fish. So he beat the snot out of us in 3-4s on the way out and way in, throttles pinned the whole time. Total lack of class, even the owners were douchy. I’ve fished a lot of places and I’ll be back to Venice, but not with those pricks


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 27, 2017)

killswitch said:


> Not sure when the best time is, but the fall bite is exceptional. Last 2 years we have gone in Oct. and hammered them.


Usgree with above. Fishing behind the shrimp boats is the most exciting fishing I've ever done. Been to Venice a bunch of times, and October is definitely my favorite


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 27, 2017)

billy336 said:


> They threw us on some beater contender with a d bag Capt who had just a horrible attitude. Mate was ok. Netted pogies and they burned thru them in an hour. Trash talking the other boats there cause they were there. We were fishing Delta House. Caught two 40 lb tunas. Shark ate a bait, at boatside I cut leader, Capt ****y cause they had no other hooks on board. We asked to go snapper fish, Capt said no, he didn’t like to snapper fish. So he beat the snot out of us in 3-4s on the way out and way in, throttles pinned the whole time. Total lack of class, even the owners were douchy. I’ve fished a lot of places and I’ll be back to Venice, but not with those pricks



10-4, thanks for the reply. I'm looking line up a trip and this is great to know.


----------

